# Key Fob Programming



## ramky79 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
I had a nissan altima 2006 which got totaled out due to an accident.

I bought another altima 2006 ( was very obsessed with the looks)..., I have lost 1 key fob for my new altima.I have a key fob from the totaled altima, can i program this key fob as an additional one for my present car.
If so how do i do it.

Please let me know if i can use the additional key fob from my previous car.

Thanks for your time

Altimalover.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, you should be able to use the old keyfob on the new car. Do a search on Nissan keyfob programming and follow the procedure. Good luck.


----------

